# Sword Tail



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a pair of sword tails and the lady looks very pregnant, when she has the fry, what do we do? We don't have a seperate tank to put them in and I presume we couldn't put them in a normal tank without heating/lighting etc.

Also if they have a fry every month then wouldn't our tank just get overrun by swordtails? Or is the mortality rate very high for babies? We already have a pretty full tank due to a mix up of gallon/litres sizes and we can't rehome the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You do need a heater for a fry tank, but it can be otherwise bare if you are willing to change water every day. If you leave the fry in the tank, the swordtails will most likely eat most of the fry, but some may survive. Yes, its possible to be overrun by fry. Try to find a pet store that will trade you fish food for fish.


----------



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

Well today she's much smaller and theres no black spot on her belly so i'm confused, if she has had the fry, theres nothing at all in the tank, which I find hard to believe that all could have been eaten over night?


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

you might be missing them aswell. they are small and clear exept for the eyes


----------



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

The female is pregnant again but the male is constantly harrasing her, he chases her around the tank and she is trying to get away from him. Is this normal?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i see you have 2 dwarf gouramis they make light work of fry my single one ate a whole batch of molly fry


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> The female is pregnant again but the male is constantly harassing her, he chases her around the tank and she is trying to get away from him. Is this normal?


 Yes, its normal, but that doesn't make it any more pleasant for the female. This is why people say to have several females to each male.


----------



## spamvicious (Oct 15, 2007)

OK thanks, I didn't know that, and i've been advised not to add anything else to the tank by other guys on here lol


----------

